# Thaiger Pharma?



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this lab? any good or best to avoid? thanks :thumb:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

no idea hoss, but a spell checker on their website needs to be looked into... not a good sign if they cant spell..

AMATEUR - not AMATURE...


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

ive heard of them, but i have not used mate, they have some interesting products, but there isnt enough feed back for my liking


----------



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant find feedback either, looked on their website but all looks a big dodgy to me, especially with the music :confused1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont like the brown vials either mate, you wouldnt be able to tell if there was a juicy hair or a bit of gorgonzola cheese in there


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> i dont like the brown vials either mate, you wouldnt be able to tell if there was a juicy hair or a bit of gorgonzola cheese in there


holy crap, who in the world would put gear into anything but clear vials? well that alone would be enough for me to stay a million miles away from them.


----------



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> i dont like the brown vials either mate, you wouldnt be able to tell if there was a juicy hair or a bit of gorgonzola cheese in there


 :lol:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ip only use brown vials as did gl and i had no probs  

but i get ya!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

isn't some gear sensitive to light so it needs brown vials?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> ip only use brown vials as did gl and i had no probs
> 
> but i get ya!


u must like gorgonzola cheese then mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> u must like gorgonzola cheese then mate


lol and big fat long hairs


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> isn't some gear sensitive to light so it needs brown vials?


i dont know about that mate, testoviron amps are some times brown glass,

ip as ya man arnie said above uses them, and i think that old mexican lab denkal did aswell, it still puts me off to be honest,


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> i dont like the brown vials either mate, you wouldnt be able to tell if there was a juicy hair or a bit of gorgonzola cheese in there


Syntrop and Prochem both use brown Vials.

Both good lab's.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

prochem r clear vials, unless ive missed something,


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> prochem r clear vials, unless ive missed something,


New stock mate its supposed to be a new painfree formula in an amber Vial with a hologram, I have only seen a couple of the new vials about so I am guessing it has not been on the market long.

This Thaiger Pharm has some nice looking packing btw.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting there Veboldex 250 which is Equipoise as thats the only Equipoise product I can get my hands on. But not sure as it seems no one has used these UG lab products :confused1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

just had a look at a certain sources list and this stuff is bein touted as the new B.D, (nothing new there then)


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

With regards to the previous post regarding amber Vials.

Jesus guys you can still see through the Vials It not like you wouldnt be able to see impureities in the vial.

Amber glass protects the product from degrediation from UV radiation.

IMO its a beter choice.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

martinss said:


> Hi not tried the site but tried the product, got it from **************************all the gear i have had off them has been good (and cheap). They have other products in the clear glass, the guy who run the site is a body builder and knows his stuff.


WTF ?

Why would they have a photo shopped picture of a bb on the top right hand side of their web site ??

I always use www.sendmeyourcashyoudaftprick.com


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ lol


----------



## JDee (Sep 4, 2011)

iv just bought thaiger pharma products t - max retard 400 .... prosten rapid 200 .... and two retarden 250 enthanate all in very good packaging and holo grams also clear bottles? any info guys?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

JDee said:


> iv just bought thaiger pharma products t - *max retard* 400 .... prosten rapid 200 .... and two retarden 250 enthanate all in very good packaging and holo grams also clear bottles? any info guys?


Really?


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

LOL .... :stupid:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

JDee said:


> iv just bought thaiger pharma products t - max retard 400 .... prosten rapid 200 .... and two retarden 250 enthanate all in very good packaging and holo grams also clear bottles? any info guys?


LOL at Tmax retard!!!!!

Have used Thaiger Pharma Sus 350 and Prop 150, good stuff


----------



## hossin_bazoo (Feb 21, 2012)

i use that brand wowwww its amazing its good result but its to expensive so i don't care because good result important for me if u need any staff for thaiger pharma i have it another thing some staff of thaiger pharma is fake is that my staff

http://i41.tinypic.com/2yngm04.jpg


----------



## Steven29101991 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm getting bulk load of this tonight as I'm gona stock up, I've heard good reports about this pharma.

My mates mate went to Egypt last week and got a stack load from the chemist over there and also reviews over there say it's good

He was lucky to bring the amount back he had as he works on the ships over there and is hard shot to transport back

Exspensive stuff about 50/60 quid or something for ten ml. Let you know when I've had a cycle of how it's done for me!

Cheers


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

The stuff Thaiger stuff I saw in Egypt was all fake.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ive just got 20ml of phendex 275 25mg npp 250 deca per ml, clear vials with hologram and a tigers head in raised print, got bar code and batch number, hologram, also a print of the vial itself under tha label .. like the norma deca used to, looks to be very well put together gear, il keep you posted how it goes

mine was made in sept 11 and exp sept 14


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Steven29101991 said:


> I'm getting bulk load of this tonight as I'm gona stock up, I've heard good reports about this pharma.
> 
> My mates mate went to Egypt last week and got a stack load from the chemist over there and also reviews over there say it's good
> 
> ...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

#13 said:


> The stuff Thaiger stuff I saw in Egypt was all fake.


Any give aways to spotting the fakes mate?


----------



## CMJ (Oct 3, 2013)

GMO said:


> Any give aways to spotting the fakes mate?


Yours all sound legit.

All the thaiger are sealed and have a thick sticker with QA or AQ panel (if thats what it is called) and scratch panel that can verify product on there website. Mine also all have info inserts in with the vials


----------



## CMJ (Oct 3, 2013)

Steven29101991 said:


> Exspensive stuff about 50/60 quid or something for ten ml. Let you know when I've had a cycle of how it's done for me!
> 
> Cheers


Ouch there Tren costs and i find the Eq 400 is around that but the rest is very well priced.


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

GMO said:


> Any give aways to spotting the fakes mate?


No QR codes on the boxes, no scratch codes. Guy old me that they only started doing that last week, so I walked out.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine came back legit..


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> ive just got 20ml of phendex 275 25mg npp 250 deca per ml, clear vials with hologram and a tigers head in raised print, got bar code and batch number, hologram, also a print of the vial itself under tha label .. like the norma deca used to, looks to be very well put together gear, il keep you posted how it goes
> 
> mine was made in sept 11 and exp sept 14


How did u get on with this lab mate


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Little stu said:


> How did u get on with this lab mate


bang on mate, id use the again if i could get it.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> bang on mate, id use the again if i could get it.


Mine has the raised tiger head on label and the hologram all looks good but mines an old batch and the authenticity site had apparently changed now so my scratch of panels arnt registering they don't say fake just wrong codes u recon there g2g they look very professional


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Little stu said:


> Mine has the raised tiger head on label and the hologram all looks good but mines an old batch and the authenticity site had apparently changed now so my scratch of panels arnt registering they don't say fake just wrong codes u recon there g2g they look very professional


not sure tbh mate, my bottle was different color to one on the site and was but code came up fine and product was sound, ive never seen or heard of a fake thaiger product so probs gtg, if in doubt why not sell it on and buy something else lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> not sure tbh mate, my bottle was different color to one on the site and was but code came up fine and product was sound, ive never seen or heard of a fake thaiger product so probs gtg, if in doubt why not sell it on and buy something else lol


Bought couple of bottles so might give one a try it even had thaiger printed on glass bottle mine are all clear bottles


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Little stu said:


> Bought couple of bottles so might give one a try it even had thaiger printed on glass bottle mine are all clear bottles


yeah mine had thaiger on glass under lables, itl prob be gtg mate, ive not seen of heard of any fakes, very good gear imo mate , if it turn out legit , fill your boots!!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

hey just bought dexadur 350 has raised tiger labels on the box and label on vial, i tamper sticker on the lid that leaves void in silver when u rip it open, a round hologram on the vial, all looks great but the scratch code doesn't wrk at all wont scratch and there is no thaiger writing under the label, other than that it looks great, if it is a copy im impressed, oil is dark yellow, black flip off lid batch 11FXL06


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bump for anymore recent feedback on Thaiger. Looking at getting their tren enth and test enth


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I got some eq 400 on the way, far as I know it's good to go


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Bump for anymore recent feedback on Thaiger. Looking at getting their tren enth and test enth


 Used the tren E a little while ago and was great stuff!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool...cheers lads. Limited supply out here in Dubai...can only source Meditech, Keifei and Thaiger. Meditech been ok till now but had some really bad batches lately


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

andysutils said:


> strongasanox said:
> 
> 
> > i dont like the brown vials either mate, you wouldnt be able to tell if there was a juicy hair or a bit of gorgonzola cheese in there
> ...


 old prochem used to use brown vials mate, was one of best labs ever imo

edit, just seen how old this post is lol


----------

